# Help with Air compressor intake silencer solution.



## amc (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi all,

My first post here.

I have a Bostitch BTFP02028 1.8 HP 26-Gallon 150 PSI Oil-Free Air Compressor. I love this compressor and it's perfect for all my needs so far. My only issue is at times I find it a little loud, especially when I stay in the garage when it's on and having to use ear defenders. Usually I turn it on and go back in the house for about 15+ mins and it should be pretty much full by then. 









So I seen many people are using a silencer/muffler like the Solberg ones you just screw on that goes on the intake to reduce the noise when the AC is running. However after taking the cover off of my AC my intake looks different and does not appear that I can use one of the screw on Solbergs.

Am I mistaken and looking at the this wrong? This is what I see after I remove the cover.

















The weird thing is if I do a search for my model of AC from Bostitch, the search also returns with this model that looks exactly like mine but it appears to have silencer already attached to it on the outside.









I also removed the intake with the filer on it and it looks like I can't simply screw on a silencer to this particular AC's intake, I was think about fabricating one that bolts to the top.

If any one can give me any insight on this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

